# engine diagram for 18HP Briggs and Stratton



## markaikens (May 28, 2009)

Hi Everybody, I need an engine diagram that will show me how to attach the choke link. I have found numerous diagrams that show it but not how the arm actually attaches. The engine model is a 31D777 and the type is 0233-E1. The part number that I am looking at is 691840 and the part number within the B&S diagrams is #216. Again, all the B&S diagrams I have seen show the part but not how to attach it. Thanks for your help.


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi markaikens

Does it look like this ?


----------

